# RIP baby kits



## Gumbo1993 (Jul 24, 2008)

:bunnyangel2reo being a first time mommy had 2 most adorable kits i have ever seen. ( thouses were the only 2 i ever seen but you get my point write?)

i do not know how the first one die but the second one had its head in oreos body wile the cord broke there for not able to get air. we are keeping a close eye on oreo just in case she still has more in her. the book i bought said it can take up to 5 hours for a rabbit to give birth. i really dont think she has any more but you never know!

i feel so sad!:sigh:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 24, 2008)

Didn't you just have a post about her getting too skinny? If she lost weight while she as pregnant, she might be ill and should be checked by a vet for parasites and other problems.

And what book are you looking at? Rabbit births should be much faster and easier. Since one of the babies died because it was stuck part way inside of her, it's possible there are more babies inside that she is too tired to push out. Please take her to a rabbit-savvy vet as soon as possible!

RIP babies.


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jul 24, 2008)

daddy was the skiny one. not mommy. 

she did not have anymore. the after-birth came out and seince there was no babies to eat the after birth she ate it i think because she chow down. 

the book was a dwarf rabbit book. she is a dwarf rabbit soi kept that in my mind. 

the thing is she did not show any sign of being a prego


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of the kits.ink iris: I hopeOreo is doing o.k.


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jul 26, 2008)

Oreo is doing fine thank god!

 she is more active. i do not think she realy realizes what happend being her first litter and all. she slept in my room the past two nights to see how she reacts. she might sleep inside again because of the weather. i have gumbo and oreo seprated for now. thank you for your consurn( sp )


----------

